
Google Is Recording Everything You Say. How to Hear and Delete the Recordings - remx
https://www.davidwolfe.com/google-recording-you/
======
returnbuyer
1984 mode: They store it forever and now have databases of peoples voices,
when used with AI could generate entire speeches.

~~~
remx
Caveat emptor

